# My how far we've come...



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I was cleaning out my email (yes I have email in there from 2 1/2 years ago :shocked: ) and I came across Deeken's write-up from when he was up for adoption. My how times have changed. That dog barely exists anymore, but it was strange to read it again. I'll include the pics that were with his write-up.

_"#162814 "Deeken" was found running at large in the North Caribou area. Not 
only was he with out an owner, but he had a heavy piece of chain around 
his neck that had been there so long it had worn away his neck fur. It 
took a couple of SPCA staff members about 10 minutes to get him to come to 
them through coaxing and remaining calm and quiet. Then after a couple of 
weeks in the shelter environment, he started to come around and begin to 
trust people. He has been walked and played with by men, women and 
children. He is still a little skittish of loud noises, would benefit from 
obedience classes and leash training. SOCIALIZATION is a must! Deeken is 
fearful. He needs to be introduced to people and new situations slowly. He 
needs a more quiet environment with gentle handling. A second confident, 
stable dog in the household would be o.k but no children.
Deeken was transferred to Burnaby in hopes of finding a forever, patient 
and willing home to manage his fearful behaviour. No more being tethered 
or isolation for this beautiful boy! Given the guidance and time, he will 
make an excellent companion dog."_

This is the first picture I ever saw of him









They put this picture up the day after I went to meet him and applied. It had me worried :biggrin:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw. Really, he's a lucky boy you found him. First of all, he's black. Second, he was fearful. That's not a good combo for getting adopted. I'm so glad you were the special someone who would bring him out of his shell.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am glad that Deeken has found his forever home!


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

What a lovely story. I'm so happy for Deeken - for finally finding a loving owner and a home that warmly welcomes him.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I can see why you fell for him, he looked like such a sweetie despite his issues, but I'd imagine a lot of dogs would have some type of problems after going through what he went through. He most certainly fell on his feet though with you, your love let him became the dog he should have been all along. Thanks so much for taking him on, I'm so glad he's become the perfect dog for you!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

He's a good guy. Even though he was scared back then he was still so sweet. The sweetness really does you in. Now, he's still scared of the most pathetic things but he trusts me and my family so its all good. He didn't really need much work. I took all sorts of classes because I enjoy them but from day 1 he was great in the house, great on a leash, etc.



xellil said:


> Aw. Really, he's a lucky boy you found him. First of all, he's black. Second, he was fearful. That's not a good combo for getting adopted. I'm so glad you were the special someone who would bring him out of his shell.


He wasn't in any danger of being put down but he did have another application on him from people who wanted a backyard dog to guard the house. Really glad he didn't go to them. Dark dogs are my favourite- I'll probably always have a black dog.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> He's a good guy. Even though he was scared back then he was still so sweet. The sweetness really does you in. Now, he's still scared of the most pathetic things but he trusts me and my family so its all good. He didn't really need much work. I took all sorts of classes because I enjoy them but from day 1 he was great in the house, great on a leash, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't in any danger of being put down but he did have another application on him from people who wanted a backyard dog to guard the house. Really glad he didn't go to them. Dark dogs are my favourite- I'll probably always have a black dog.


Me too - when I saw Rebel on petfinder I thought it was the lighting that made him look grey and bald - had never heard of a blue dobie! haha. I figured it was bad photography and he was really black.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Black dogs and cats are my favourites too. How I ended up with a white cat though, I'll never know.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Why is black bad?

I have two black dogs... Well, one is tricolor and the other is "blue" but they are still black dogs to me. Black is so sleek looking, even in long haired dogs. It is so regal looking. 

I think I have heard something about black shelter dogs but I can't remember what it was. Probably what y'all are talking about. 

Deeken was even handsome at the shelter! You were clearly the better choice. Backyard dog to guard the house... what a crock of horse poo! SO glad he went to you instead!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Black dogs don't attract people. They're not flashy, they don't photograph well, and they're a dime a dozen really. Black dogs (and even more so cats) tend to sit and sit in the shelter system while they're lighter couter-parts all get adopted.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> Aw. Really, he's a lucky boy you found him. First of all, he's black. Second, he was fearful. That's not a good combo for getting adopted. I'm so glad you were the special someone who would bring him out of his shell.


really? black dogs are not so much adoptable? i didn't know that.

thank G'd for me then LOL

i love black dogs. i have two of them.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> really? black dogs are not so much adoptable? i didn't know that.
> 
> thank G'd for me then LOL
> 
> i love black dogs. i have two of them.


Yes, a black dog in a kill shelter is pretty much as good as dead. For some reason, they are rarely adopted.

So definitely thank God for people like you!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> Black dogs don't attract people. They're not flashy, they don't photograph well, and they're a dime a dozen really. Black dogs (and even more so cats) tend to sit and sit in the shelter system while they're lighter couter-parts all get adopted.


That's so sad... I prefer dark colored dogs. We are looking at getting a show-marked mantle dane next. Black was a consideration as well. I love dobies, and rotties and if I ever got a labrador, it would have to be a black lab. I am not a pug person, but I prefer the blacks over the fawns. I could go on and on about all of the breeds I love who are dark colored. There aren't as many light colored breeds I am in love with.

I wonder if it's also partly because they have the potential to be so plain looking, especially if they have a dull coat.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I wonder if it's also partly because they have the potential to be so plain looking, especially if they have a dull coat.


And on the other end, nothing shines like a beautiful black coat!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> Yes, a black dog in a kill shelter is pretty much as good as dead. For some reason, they are rarely adopted.
> 
> So definitely thank God for people like you!


ugh. ugh. ugh. talk about prejudice going a wee bit too far.

it's a rescue, for f***'s sake....who cares what colour it is.....it's a rescue.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> And on the other end, nothing shines like a beautiful black coat!


That is one of the reasons I love black dogs! Black shines like no other coat color. Hahaha. I have nothing against fawn danes but look at a fawn dane next to a black dane and see which one is shinier! I know Buck's black patches are really shiny and the white in his black and white ticking makes it look like he has silver in amongst the black.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I worked at a no kill shelter for a brief period of time. 80% of the dogs were black lab/lab mixes. It is so sad. Some had been there for years. I really do not understand what is wrong with an all black dog. I think they are beautiful. 



















black is beauty.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

How is Deekan these days? Has he come around from the fearfulness? How is his neck? I can't believe people do no notice or care that a collar THEY put on is too tight and growing into a poor dog's neck. Makes me so mad I could spit.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Deeken's awesome. That's why its so weird to read that bio. His neck is find and was fine by the time I saw him. Apparently he had some injuries from it so he spent some time in the SPCA hospital. He was in care for a few months before he was transferred down. He's still scared of some weird stuff but he trusts me so its really a non-issue- he's nervous but he has no fear aggression (to people) and I laugh at him which seems to help. We do tons together, and tracking especially has helped him. I love that he had issues because it meant we had to work through them and know we have a really strong bond. He's really a rockstar. And just to show everyone how shiny a beautiful black coat can be:









And one of him "working"


----------

